# My shop on wheels!



## Shoot'N'Plumber

So here's my service trailer/rig if anyone's interested. Bash away gents! Sorry for the sideways pics, don't know why they're loading like that


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

And here


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

And this one


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Sorry don't know how to load multiple pics in the same post!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Boom!


----------



## younger-plumber

what size is this amazingness?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Clearer shot of traffic lane. This was before I added a removable hitch mounted vise.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

And now for the Money shot! 'MERICA!


----------



## younger-plumber

heres my trailer. love it so far!


----------



## younger-plumber

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> And now for the Money shot! 'MURICA!


 did you stop on the side of the road and unload all of that just for a photshoot? haha.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

younger-plumber said:


> what size is this amazingness?


It's a 7x14' V-nose so it's basically a 14' inside rectangle with a sharp 2' taper at front!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

younger-plumber said:


> did you stop on the side of the road and unload all of that just for a photshoot? haha.


Not really! This is right in front of my in-laws house. Right behind the rig is a 300' sheer drop off into the riverbed canyon.


----------



## younger-plumber

nice. I only have a 6x12. but that v-taper gives me 2 more foot too. it seems like more on the inside!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

younger-plumber said:


> heres my trailer. love it so far!


Dang! You pull that with a service van as well? You must have a boatload of equipment!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

younger-plumber said:


> did you stop on the side of the road and unload all of that just for a photshoot? haha.


But I will be doing just that at various places this week as I look for that perfect shot in order to put a line card together for commercial property service solicitation, plus ill post it to my Facebook so that people will see "BAM! I've come to chew bubble gum, and Fu(k some plumbing problems up....and I'm all out of bubble gum"!


----------



## younger-plumber

my van is stocked to the brim with materials, and I keep all my drain cleaning junk in the trailer. its so nice to replace two or three toilets and be able to toss the in the trailer and still run calls without them being packed in the van in my way!


----------



## Gargalaxy

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Sorry don't know how to load multiple pics in the same post!


Dude you better learn how to load multiple pics so I just thanked you once.... :lol: pretty cool guys (you too younger) :thumbsup:


----------



## Gruvplumbing

Do you guys have your trailers with you all the time? Everyday?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So here's my service trailer/rig if anyone's interested. Bash away gents! Sorry for the sideways pics, don't know why they're loading like that













You goy boy!

Great assortment of tools. I like the K60 & Spartan 1065......that combo will get most if not all stoppages......:thumbsup:

edit: I just looked at the pictures again, not a 1065. Looks smaller than the 1065.


----------



## sierra2000

Great set up you got there. Makes me want to re-do my layout.


----------



## sierra2000

Tommy plumber said:


> You goy boy! Great assortment of tools. I like the K60 & Spartan 1065......that combo will get most if not all stoppages......:thumbsup: edit: I just looked at the pictures again, not a 1065. Looks smaller than the 1065.


2006 it looks like.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Tommy plumber said:


> You goy boy!
> 
> Great assortment of tools. I like the K60 & Spartan 1065......that combo will get most if not all stoppages......:thumbsup:
> 
> edit: I just looked at the pictures again, not a 1065. Looks smaller than the 1065.


Actually Tommy, it's the spartan 2001. Exactly the same as the 1065 only it breaks down into 3 pieces for easier maneuverability and has a brake on the motor so it stops turning very quick when the pedal is released. It has 160' of 11/16" cable.


----------



## sierra2000

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Actually Tommy, it's the spartan 2001.


2006 must have been a good year for me... Yeah... That's what I was thinking about.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

sierra2000 said:


> Great set up you got there. Makes me want to re-do my layout.


If I recall from your last pics, yur layout looked great. But I think you've got more stuff than I do, especially with your Big Brute and storage tank.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

younger-plumber said:


> heres my trailer. love it so far!


Hey there younger plumber! Is your trailer similar to mine with the panels and pan head torx screws every 2'. And if so how's that vinyl working out? Any bubbles or issues peeling?


----------



## FEDguy

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So here's my service trailer/rig if anyone's interested. Bash away gents! Sorry for the sideways pics, don't know why they're loading like that


WOW! That's nice! I really appreciate you posting the pictures of your trailer. It's obvious that you put a lot of thought into planning that layout. Great picture of your equipment in front of your trailer....nice view!:yes:


----------



## younger-plumber

Vinyl is holding up good. My vinyl guy took all the screws put before he put the graphics on.yhen put them back through the vinyl.


----------



## Unclog1776

My trailer is just a bedroom for my brute. I'm going to put together another one this winter


----------



## stecar

I know we have spoken before but where did you get that water tank? How big is it?


----------



## Unclog1776

stecar said:


> I know we have spoken before but where did you get that water tank? How big is it?


Farm and fleet. 35 gallons


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

FEDguy said:


> WOW! That's nice! I really appreciate you posting the pictures of your trailer. It's obvious that you put a lot of thought into planning that layout. Great picture of your equipment in front of your trailer....nice view!:yes:


Thanks dude! Yea a lot of put in and rip out has gone on and ive still got more work to do yet, i dont have a camera so that still has to go in here along with the the monitor n reciever n stuff. I'm not thing to be pretentious or anything. I've just been getting a lot of PM's about people wondering how my trailer is set up. Not showing off, just showing. LOL


----------



## sierra2000

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Thanks dude! Yea a lot of put in and rip out has gone on and ive still got more work to do yet, i dont have a camera so that still has to go in here along with the the monitor n reciever n stuff. I'm not thing to be pretentious or anything. I've just been getting a lot of PM's about people wondering how my trailer is set up. Not showing off, just showing. LOL


I think we all like looking at truck and equipment set ups. I like getting ideas. Anyone else got em post em.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber

sierra2000 said:


> I think we all like looking at truck and equipment set ups. I like getting ideas. Anyone else got em post em.


I'm not close to done and already see a better way. :laughing:


----------



## younger-plumber

You guys would love my pex tray! How do I post a video??


----------



## victoryplbaz

Nice set up!


----------



## fonta

... and I thought my van was big . Very, very impressed. I could see that a lot of planning went into weight distribution.


----------



## Master Mark

I am not bashing anyone here but can you explain to me what the advantage it is to have a trailer VS a large box truck to carry around stuff in???

I dont know if I would like to drag around a trailer all day long behind me.....

the only advantage I can see is you can drag it around behind a very nice personal truck and dont have to ruin your personal vehicle with everything back in the trailer


just curious


----------



## plbgbiz

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> ...Sorry for the sideways pics, don't know why they're loading like that


You should not take photos while drinking adult beverages. :laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy

fonta said:


> ... and I thought my van was big . Very, very impressed. I could see that a lot of planning went into weight distribution.


Fonta, what kind of van do you drive in Madrid? Parking is an issue up there. How do you guys do?


----------



## Unclog1776

Master Mark said:


> I am not bashing anyone here but can you explain to me what the advantage it is to have a trailer VS a large box truck to carry around stuff in??? I dont know if I would like to drag around a trailer all day long behind me..... the only advantage I can see is you can drag it around behind a very nice personal truck and dont have to ruin your personal vehicle with everything back in the trailer just curious


I don't stock material on my truck so I can't speak for that end of things but I love a trailer because it doesn't go down. Your truck can be in the shop for a couple days as long as you have another you can still use the trailer.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Master Mark said:


> I am not bashing anyone here but can you explain to me what the advantage it is to have a trailer VS a large box truck to carry around stuff in???
> 
> I dont know if I would like to drag around a trailer all day long behind me.....
> 
> the only advantage I can see is you can drag it around behind a very nice personal truck and dont have to ruin your personal vehicle with everything back in the trailer
> 
> 
> just curious


You have a valid point Mark! Well for me it was quite simple and long. When I sat out to start my business I looked at it from a pure financial perspective as well as what could I get with what I had in personal savings vs. obviously maintaining some financial capital. THIS trailer works for me because I got it at a rediculously screaming price, 2) although a vehicle is very important, it does one no good if there is no equipment in it to get the job done as the money in cost allowed me to purchase some good equipment as a trade off. 3). Reliability/down time! I like that I can send my f250 into the shop if repairs are needed and simply hook the wife's f250 to it and be on my merry way, this has proved to be Effin sweet as I am doing more commercial work and I've put this to the test and its nice. 4). Operating costs. I pay like $40/ year for full coverage and then only a one time registration fee of $78 and that's it. 5) again financially, everything you see in my trailer and the trailer itself is also almost all paid off because my operational cost are lower so in turn I can repay myself a bit quicker and I've only been in business 8 months. So in the end, would I like a nice box van? Absolutely! Would I like a nice 14' step van? Absolutely! But right now buying a nice used rig for even say $6,000 on the low end plus higher insurance fees plus higher annual registration fees would not solve my current dilemma of needing a camera and the van can't go down a sewer line, so ill just buy the camera which will usually be an instant income generator. Then as my business progresses and I feel that pulling a trailer is a PITA! Perhaps then ill explore another option. but for now Ill stick to this method because IT WORKS PERFECTLY FINE FOR ME!


----------



## Unclog1776

I have always worked out of a van or box truck. After having a choice of pickups and a trailer to choose from I would never go back. I eat lunch downtown everyday so I have defiantly started getting more cardio since I have to park five blocks away now

Edit to add that after pulling a trailer all day everyday I could back this thing this down the narrowest alley know to man blind folded


----------



## younger-plumber

My van and trailer holds a ton and it's not 4 foot off the ground.its a rolling billboard. I can fit it through the McDonald's drive thru . If the van is being serviced I detach the trailer and put it to another van .off load the tools and drive off.way less maintenance and much cheaper to own.i can still carry 20 foot sticks of pvc.


----------



## plbgbiz

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> ...because IT WORKS PERFECTLY FINE FOR ME!


If you would have started with this, I could have saved a lot of time reading. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

plbgbiz said:


> If you would have started with this, I could have saved a lot of time reading. :laughing: :jester:


I did in fact! But then it sounded like I was being a di(k to Mark.


----------



## supakingDFW

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> You have a valid point Mark! Well for me it was quite simple and long. When I sat out to start my business I looked at it from a pure financial perspective as well as what could I get with what I had in personal savings vs. obviously maintaining some financial capital. THIS trailer works for me because I got it at a rediculously screaming price, 2) although a vehicle is very important, it does one no good if there is no equipment in it to get the job done as the money in cost allowed me to purchase some good equipment as a trade off. 3). Reliability/down time! I like that I can send my f250 into the shop if repairs are needed and simply hook the wife's f250 to it and be on my merry way, this has proved to be Effin sweet as I am doing more commercial work and I've put this to the test and its nice. 4). Operating costs. I pay like $40/ year for full coverage and then only a one time registration fee of $78 and that's it. 5) again financially, everything you see in my trailer and the trailer itself is also almost all paid off because my operational cost are lower so in turn I can repay myself a bit quicker and I've only been in business 8 months. So in the end, would I like a nice box van? Absolutely! Would I like a nice 14' step van? Absolutely! But right now buying a nice used rig for even say $6,000 on the low end plus higher insurance fees plus higher annual registration fees would not solve my current dilemma of needing a camera and the van can't go down a sewer line, so ill just buy the camera which will usually be an instant income generator. Then as my business progresses and I feel that pulling a trailer is a PITA! Perhaps then ill explore another option. but for now Ill stick to this method because IT WORKS PERFECTLY FINE FOR ME!


Sweet setup!...These are the EXACT reasons I'm opting for the truck/trailer combo when I start up in a few months. I bought my truck DIRT cheap from a TXDOT state surplus sale and I found a guy just south of Dallas that has decent prices on the v-nose trailers. The savings on those 2 will allow me to buy a couple of sewer machines, camera, and stock everything. And my plan is to buy a used trailer mounted jetter, so being able to swap trailers and go will be nice...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

cant wait to get a box truck !! right now im rolling in a 94 dodge ram 250 cargo van built w/o ac !! need a bigger shop on wheels like you guys !!


----------



## Dpeckplb

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So here's my service trailer/rig if anyone's interested. Bash away gents! Sorry for the sideways pics, don't know why they're loading like that


You have the same setup for a pipe rack that I do. If those rear doors are like the ones on my box truck I'd put some caps on the PVC though.


----------



## sierra2000

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> cant wait to get a box truck !! right now im rolling in a 94 dodge ram 250 cargo van built w/o ac !! need a bigger shop on wheels like you guys !!


I remember those days. My first van was a 94 dodge ram 250 from the phone company. 
Every night I'd be organizing that van after a days work. Now I roll a 14' box van.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Dpeckplb said:


> You have the same setup for a pipe rack that I do. If those rear doors are like the ones on my box truck I'd put some caps on the PVC though.


I have barn doors. But yea I've thought about putting caps on, the trailer pulls nice and I don't haul azz, haven't had an issue with sliding but ill be yelling at myself when it does if I don't be proactive!:thumbsup:


----------

